# Dodge 'Em boys



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Here are a few shots of "the boys". Icon is the son of RRD Right on Target *EN* and is the sire to Plum Crazy and Trailduster.















Trailduster 1 week old







Trailduster 1 week.







Icon and Plum Crazy







Icon and yearling EGGS doeling


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh, I love these pics. What a bunch of cuties.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome pics!! I love how THICK they are....and I'm a sucker for floppy baby ears


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

So impressive and grand looking they are. :thumb: Everyone is so content, and of course having fun too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very cute boys! Thanks for sharing pics of them with us


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Those are beautiful pictures and very handsome boys!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

oh my goatness!!! I    Trailduster!!! What a little BEEFCACKE!!! Awesome pics!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice looking boys....feel free to package Trailduster up and send him here. He is SO cute!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

great pics -- love the ones of them running...I'm a sucker for floppy ears too


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Eye pleasing pics. Handsome goaties!

Deb Mc


----------

